# fish finder help



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

looking for some info on a reliable fish finder with gps. putting together a little 14' aluminum tub for small lakes and solo fishing. don't want to spend tons of $$$$ but don't want bottom of the line garbage either. thought maybe some experience from local anglers could be my best info source. I thank everyone in advance for their input.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like my lowrance hds gen 2 but they are pricey, seems I here a lot about hummingbirds helix, although I dont know the details


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man now days there all good, but myself I love my garmin. look at what you want it to do for how much you want to spend, features such as dv -down view, side scan , 360 scan, chirp, ect. fishing in land lakes or open water on erie don't scrimp on your fish finder.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Deeper Smart Fish Finder. $250 with the mount


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

I installed this lowrance unit on my kayak this year and so far I love it. For the price, it can't be beat. http://www.westmarine.com/buy/lowra...z-transducer-nautic-pro-cartography--17030388


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

humminbird 788 units are good you can find a used one for a few hundred, guy on walleye central sold a new one for $250. just to get rid of it. I,ve got three, and still use them they work good with built in gps.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Garmin Stryker dv5 is $299.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> I installed this lowrance unit on my kayak this year and so far I love it. For the price, it can't be beat. http://www.westmarine.com/buy/lowra...z-transducer-nautic-pro-cartography--17030388


Dam, where was this last summer. Absolutely the best "BANG" for the buck anywhere!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

GARMIN ECHOMAP. Built in lakemaster chip for all local lakes


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got the hummingbird helix 7 di gps unit and its a great unit with gps. I got mine on sale at cabelas with 10% off and free shipping for 449.00 regular price 499.00. the helix 5 is a little cheaper but the 7' screen is well worth the extra money. super bright screen for viewing in day light conditions. a fast processer make it a great unit for the money.
sherman


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

thank you guys so much for all the input. I got some research to do now. was leaning toward the helix 5 hummingbird series. currently using a hummingbird 597, great unit except speed is not accurate under 5mph, not good for trolling at all !!!! does anyone know if they have corrected this in the helix. thanks again for all the response.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I bought a helix 7 di non gps. Woulda bought the gps if i had the extra green. My 2 reasons for going with the 7 was 
A: bigger screen 
B: glass screen on the 7 vs. Plastic ttpe material on the 5. The glass will not glare out in the sun like it will with a plastic type screen. Something to keep in mind


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> humminbird 788 units are good you can find a used one for a few hundred, guy on walleye central sold a new one for $250. just to get rid of it. I,ve got three, and still use them they work good with built in gps.


I second the 788.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Helix 7!!! Dont bother with anything else. New glass screen cuts glare. Superfast processor = more frequently updated sonar returns which equals clearer returns + GPS upload and refresh is faster. HD picture is super crisp and clear. At the deeper depths, I can mark fish, watch my bait fall to the bottom, and put it right in front of there nose....Video game fishing! After enough experience with it on the water, I can distinguish between a 2.5" baitfish or larger prey fish
Helix 7 sonar GPS!!


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

I got the lowrance mark 4 that has gps sonar and down imaging for 180 at dicks on sale. The only thing is I think they are stopping the make of them but so far on my 12 foot aluminum I like it for the money


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bigbux said:


> thank you guys so much for all the input. I got some research to do now. was leaning toward the helix 5 hummingbird series. currently using a hummingbird 597, great unit except speed is not accurate under 5mph, not good for trolling at all !!!! does anyone know if they have corrected this in the helix. thanks again for all the response.


yes the speed on the helix 7 is very accurate at slower speeds. or at least down to 1.3 mph. I just bought mine last fall and didn't get to use it a lot. but I did some trolling at speeds down to 1.3 to 2.0.
sherman


----------



## bigbux (Jun 3, 2013)

so much great info !! my head is spinning trying to sort it all out. was gonna take a road trip to cabelas today to check out the display models and actually get to see how user friendly the units are. crazy thing - the more you look - the more options you want and the more $$$$ you are willing to justify spending !! I went from wanting an inexpensive unit with sonar and gps, didn't even care if it was color - to wanting to move my humminbird 597 to the 14' aluminum tub and completely upgrading to a big screen unit with side imagining - down imaging - sonar - dual beam - gps - chart plotter - and whatever other options I can find. tell me I not the only one like this !!!! the internet has way too many videos and reviews -a man could read and watch forever on a snowy day when he is bummed the roads suck and he cant go to cabelas !!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bigbux said:


> so much great info !! my head is spinning trying to sort it all out. was gonna take a road trip to cabelas today to check out the display models and actually get to see how user friendly the units are. crazy thing - the more you look - the more options you want and the more $$$$ you are willing to justify spending !! I went from wanting an inexpensive unit with sonar and gps, didn't even care if it was color - to wanting to move my humminbird 597 to the 14' aluminum tub and completely upgrading to a big screen unit with side imagining - down imaging - sonar - dual beam - gps - chart plotter - and whatever other options I can find. tell me I not the only one like this !!!! the internet has way too many videos and reviews -a man could read and watch forever on a snowy day when he is bummed the roads suck and he cant go to cabelas !!!


you have the right idea. nothing like hands on to decide what unit your willing to spend your money on. make the trip to cabelas and check them out. and get a tech to assist you and answer your questions. I think the helix is pretty simple to learn the operations of the unit. and I love the bright screen.

and yes I to want as much ff as I can afford. I have a lcx 38c hd unit in my big boat that cost me around 2000.00. and its been worth every penny for fishing on erie. I recommend you get the best unit with the largest screen that you can afford. ff are like most things in life, you get what you pay for.
sherman


----------

